

A letter from a CEO to Obama concerning Education - aik
http://educationoutrage.blogspot.com/2011/02/obama-asks-ceos-to-help-this-ceo.html

======
atgm
"I also build high school courses and elementary school courses that would
radically change the U.S. economy if they were ever deployed here. They teach
students to do things and they concentrate on doing things that would make
them sought after in the marketplace."

This part bothered me a bit. I don't have a problem with that in high school,
but in elementary school, I would want to focus on other things rather than
having them "concentrate on doing things that would make them sought after in
the marketplace."

But then when I thought about it, everything that I would want my kid to learn
in elementary school WOULD eventually make them sought after in the
marketplace... respect for others, language skills (both English and foreign),
strong reading comprehension and critical thinking skills...

